# garage business ideas?



## greenbeans (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anyone have an idea for a garage business ? I just moved to my 17 acre stead 10 miles out of small town. I now have a big empty detached garage that is 1800 sq. ft. and in better shape than the old house. It was previously a T-shirt printing business. It has electric and plumbing. two bathrooms, a storeroom and a break room, two large workbenches, an office, a large sliding door big enough to back UPS in and windows all around. I also have a 4WD Ford pickup truck. I would apreciate any money making ideas you might share.. Thanks


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

greenbeans said:


> Does anyone have an idea for a garage business ? I just moved to my 17 acre stead 10 miles out of small town. I now have a big empty detached garage that is 1800 sq. ft. and in better shape than the old house. It was previously a T-shirt printing business. It has electric and plumbing. two bathrooms, a storeroom and a break room, two large workbenches, an office, a large sliding door big enough to back UPS in and windows all around. I also have a 4WD Ford pickup truck. I would apreciate any money making ideas you might share.. Thanks


What skills do you have and what do you enjoy doing?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Antique store or flea market


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

For me, it would become my new woodworking shop. That's something I really enjoy and would also be useful to me for fixing up or building a new house. The last house I rebuilt, a complete gut job from a hurricane, I wanted to build all of the kitchen cabinets. My wife insisted that we didn't have time for that and we bought them instead. Ultimately, I think she was right as the situation we were in demanded that it be done more quickly rather than anything custom. And I was ok with that. But it's something I would enjoy doing. Also, I'd enjoy making some furniture.

Who knows, I might even take on another piano rebuilding project. I did that kind of work in years past. Probably not much money in something like that but it would be rewarding to me personally. 

OR... depending upon how the property is laid out and what I was doing with it, there might be potential for use in an agricultural capacity. For instance, if I were growing market gardens, it could potentially offer a nice area for a washing station, walk in coolers, packaging if that's relevant, and storage of a couple of different kinds. Those kinds of things are often overlooked by people who think they want to do market gardening and that can be a huge bottleneck in the process from getting crops harvested to the final sale. 

OR... If you are big into canning, freezing, drying, or even processing your own animals, there might be use for something like a commercial kitchen type of setup, again, with plenty of storage, cold or otherwise. Some people who have commercial kitchen setups even rent them out.

OR... If you work on vehicles, maybe it would be large enough to have your mechanics shop in it. Should be room for several cars at a time, maybe a lift (not sure of height), or if you do body work, maybe even a spray booth. 

So many possibilities. Much depends upon what skills you have or what you think you would want to do.


----------



## BobWarhawk (Nov 10, 2013)

Do you have any power tools or equipment that you could rent out to people? Maybe you could do small engine repair as well. If you don't need all the space, maybe you could rent it out to another small business.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I know a guy reloading ammo. I do not know him well enough to ask details of his business. He is friends with local police and frequents local shooting ranges. Probably where his customer base is from. He is in garage often doing this so he must be making some money. He also has a small landscape grass cutting business.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

greenbeans said:


> Does anyone have an idea for a garage business ? I just moved to my 17 acre stead 10 miles out of small town. I now have a big empty detached garage that is 1800 sq. ft. and in better shape than the old house. It was previously a T-shirt printing business. It has electric and plumbing. two bathrooms, a storeroom and a break room, two large workbenches, an office, a large sliding door big enough to back UPS in and windows all around. I also have a 4WD Ford pickup truck. I would apreciate any money making ideas you might share.. Thanks


Many garage business are an off shoot of a hobby
Many are filling a need when you can't find some one to do a service.

What are your skills?
What equipment do you have?
You don't want to "take up something" that requires a lot of expensive equipment and gear.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

My garage is not that big, but I rent part of it out for storage. I put a wall in the middle & use one side Other side is rented & guy stores several antique cars in it. Very desirable cause it has heat & air.


----------

